# New setup - Amazonia help



## sWozzAres (12 Jan 2012)

I've just setup a 350litre Jewel with Powersand and Amazonia. My question is how to get this setup ready for planting.

I've heard that Amazonia takes a few weeks until it stops leaching ammonia. I am in no rush, so my plan was to leave it 3-4 weeks, or until ammonia/nitite is zero. In the meantime I will do complete water changes twice a week.

So the things I am unsure of are...

1. Do I need a heater in the tank
2. Do I need the pump running
3. Do I need to furnish the filter

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## hinch (12 Jan 2012)

1) optional until you put plants in though on 350 litres may be worth while putting one in now as it'll take a while to heat that volume
2) yes
3) yes

the ammonia as it converts wil mature out your filter and get it ready for usage sooner


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Jan 2012)

Hi by strange coincidence I have just posted this http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 82#p198182 hopefully you will find the answers you are looking for there. But just in case you don't, set your tank up like it had fish in it from the start, that is hook everything up and get it running; heater (the added heat will increase microbial activity and cycle the tank that much quicker), filter (with media) and so on. I would also plant it up straight away, it usually helps cycle the tank as well. 

Most plant species will stand very high concentrations of ammonia (as high as around 20 mg/l; more in some cases) and will rapidly detoxify it. Although, prolonged exposure to ammonia will inhibit photosynthesis and even kill plants, I don't think you have anything to worry about in the short time it usually takes to cycle a tank.

In the meantime I am not sure that water changes are a particularly good idea until denitrification is well under way since you will be robbing your filter of the ammonia it needs to cycle properly and may prevent the development of beneficial bacteria colonies, or delay the time it takes to cycle your tank. It is these colonies that will ultimately purify your aquarium water.


----------



## sWozzAres (12 Jan 2012)

very useful - thanks


----------



## sWozzAres (16 Jan 2012)

Troi said:
			
		

> ...  I would also plant it up straight away, it usually helps cycle the tank as well.



Thing is, if I do this I should have a massive algae problem!? Certainly green water with all that ammonia floating about.


----------

